# Dishwasher don't drain all the way



## MattCoops (Jan 10, 2007)

We bought a new dishwasher.
It goes through the wash cycle just fine.
When complete, I open the door and there's about an inch and a half of water left at bottom.

Thing that stinks is that old dishwasher did same thing.

Dishwasher hooked to a brand new dispose-all so doubt theres a drain clog.

How do I fix it?


----------



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

Does the drain tube rise over the level of the disposall?


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Is your dish washer ever did a successful wash when bought new? 

we got same problem a few months ago, end up it is a piece of small plastic block inside the dish washer drain filtering system... just need to disassemble the filtering system and take the piece out... the filtering system is supposed to be cleaned up regularly for dish washer I believe... they are setup for easy disassembly....


----------



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

looking over your message i just have to ask, since you have a new disposall are you sure the drain plug has been knocked out? An 1 1/2 is alot of water for a DW to siphon back.


----------



## MattCoops (Jan 10, 2007)

mikemy6,

I think you're right.
I don't remember knocking out a plug in the disposall
...
Yeah, I just pulled the hose off and theres a ring with a dot in center.
Can I get it out leaving the disposall attached?


----------



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

10 4 hit it w/ a screwdriver and hmmer going in then make sure u pull the plug out of the disp!


----------



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

Matt
may i ask should i use the 1/4" square trowle w/the thinset on 12 12 ceramic tiles vs the mastic w/ the 1/8" V type? I figure the grout will be better (last longer) w/thinset


----------



## MattCoops (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks,
but I went ahead and knocked it out


and...

DO NOT use mastic!
it will take forever to dry
it is not suited for "wet areas"
it's just plain terrible to use, period.

Take the 5 mins to mix up a quality modified thinset
mix it to consistency of toothpaste, add water a little at a time til you get a smooth mix

for your situation a 1/4 x 1/4 x 1/4 notched trowel is suitable
V-notch trowel is used for small tile - 2" and smaller (i.e. glass mosaics)

keep the thinset off your tile and out of your grout grooves
so there's less to clean up before grouting

wait only 20-30 mins after grouting to clean up so it don't get too hard on ya

after grouting, wait 3 days, and then seal the grout

if it's stone tile, pre-seal the tile before installing


----------



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Danka*

Its stone pretty nice and got alot for about 68 cents a foot so it should go down for less then a buck a foot thanks its for the family so I should be able to get it down and return the mastic

thanks again
Mike Myers

How is the DW


----------

